# mettere la testa a posto



## die

Como se podria traducir esta frase en castellano por favor?

Como no tengo ni idea, mejor si no pongo mi intento que no se lo que saldria

Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y el contexto?
Así, a lo burro, sería "sentar cabeza" sin artículo.


----------



## die

Es una frase echa en italiano, se dice de alguien que "ha parado de hacer el loco", no sabria como decirlo de otra forma, pero supongo que habra una frase echa en castellano tambien


----------



## Neuromante

Pues "sentar cabeza"


----------



## die

Genial, muchas gracias. Entonces seria en plan "Quique sentò cabeza"?


----------



## Agró

De acuerdo, pero con artículo:

*sentar la **~*una persona que era turbulenta y desordenada. * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Hacerse juiciosa y moderar su conducta.


----------



## chlapec

Attenzione:


die said:


> Es una frase *h*echa en italiano, se dice de alguien que "ha parado de hacer el loco", no sabria como decirlo de otra forma, pero supongo que habra una frase *h*echa en castellano tambien


----------



## gatogab

*mettere la testa a posto =* portarse bien.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Agró said:


> De acuerdo, pero con artículo:
> 
> *sentar la **~*una persona que era turbulenta y desordenada. *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Hacerse juiciosa y moderar su conducta.


Se ve que hay diferencias regionales. Yo nunca lo escuché con artículo.
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Yo he oído las dos formas, _sentar cabeza_ y _sentar la cabeza_, aunque esta última me es más familiar. "_Portarse bien_" es el significado de la expresión.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo siempre sin artículo, por eso lo señalé desde el primer momento.
Me da la impresión de que en origen era sin (Como "poner casa" "elegir profesión" etc) pero que en algunas partes se le empezó a añadir el artículo para normalizar la gramática. Es que en realidad es innecesario; no se trata de algo literal y para que fuera imprescindible "la" tendría que haber varias cosas entre las que elegir: La mano, la pierna, el codo, la cabeza...


----------



## Wewi

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y el contexto?
> Así, *a lo burro*, sería "sentar cabeza" sin artículo.


 
iHola Neuromante!
"A lo burro" significa "di primo acchito"? Es una nueva expresión para mí!


----------



## Neuromante

Significa "a lo bestia". Es decir, como si lo hiciera un burro


----------



## Wewi

Ahh ok, gracias!


----------

